# Leaving the ADA logo on the tank and showing it off. A little rant.



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

Why do people leave the logo on the tank? The only reason I can think of is to show off that they have an Ada tank...Does that little sticker that indicates the tank is ADA instead of GLA or knock-off somehow make the viewer see through the glass more clearly, or perceive the silicone less? ADA quality is great but do you need a sticker to remind you and the viewer? 

It doesn't make sense to me. Why go through so much trouble to create a natural and clean, modern aquarium if you won't remove the sticker? I have spent a great deal of time hiking, fishing, walking along streams, lakes and bogs... Not once have I ever picked up a rock only to find a logo of any kind on the bottom. See what I'm saying?

Why all of the nature, golden ratio, aesthetic BS if you're going to stare at a sticker in the bottom right corner? I say BS because I view the stickers when left on the glass as total hypocrisy. There is nothing more un-natural than a logo. For a long time I thought they were etched on, but even then I wondered why people didn't turn it toward the back. 

So tell me... What part of Iwagumi or Wabikusa or "Nature Aquarium" does this sticker contribute to, other than showing off how much money was spent? I've got an ADA Solar I. I turned the label toward the back so you can't see it. I don't need a label to know what it is, how much it's worth, or for others to know. I don't care if people know the brand when they see it. When I get my 60-P I will remove the label. I don't want people to comment on the wonderful aesthetics and clean lines of my sticker, I want them to comment on my plants and scape. 

My laptop came with little stickers on the wrist wrest. I removed those, too. Why do people keep ADA stickers, other than to show off? This isn't aesthetically pleasing or part of a natural look.... It's blatant branding and everyones pictures are product placement. 

The only way I can think of it as having a purpose is to be a signature, like an artist signing a painting. If that were the case, then Amano would be taking the credit for the art (your time, effort and money into your scape and plants) and not you. Hell, Amano didn't even make the tank... Some guy in China, who you'll never know, did. 



End of rant. I'm not worked up or insulting others.... I'm baffled.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

When i look at my tanks i never even notice the sticker. Why even bother taking it off? There must be something wrong with your tank if the sticker is whats getting all of the attention. Why even get a 60p and not a GLA or Mr.aqua tank?


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

Both of those come with stickers as well, but Ive yet to see anyone leave those on.

The sticker getting all the attention isn't literally going to ever happen, but why leave it on or turn it to the front to show it, unless you want to show the brand. We arent talking about clown puke and plastic plants. We are talking about nice scapes, but for some reason everyone who owns an ADA tank wants to show the label (or almost everyone.) You can't possibly tell me everyone who leaves the sticker on randomly decides to show it on the front instead of hiding it in the back... I find it incredibly hard to believe that someone will spend hours arranging stones and using ancient ratios to get the optimum aesthetic, but is so lazy that they can't be bothered to peel off a sticker.

If ADA tanks cost as much as Perfecto tanks, but were otherwise exactly the same as they are now, you would rarely if ever see the logo displayed in peoples pics. They would always be removed.

As to why bother getting a 60-p over other brands, that's pretty obvious. It's because the glass is clearer, the silicone is thinner, the edges are perfectly aligned and the warranty is excellent. Gla tanks have more silicone and have normal glass. Mr. Aqua tanks aren't aligned perfectly. The sticker is irrelevant, and sure doesn't factor into my choice.


----------



## BakedStuffedHuman (Jul 9, 2007)

If you bought a Ferarri, would you take a screwdriver and pry off the logo?


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

It's about how much money was spent and showing it off, even if its done without thinking about it. Most people just won't admit it.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

If you're going to pretend brand loyalty isn't important I'm going to go ahead and start laughing. 

Seriously, from someone who is a "newcomer" to this business, I know that the biggest hurdle I face is that people want to use the name people recognize. If you spend MORE for that brand, why wouldn't you want to show people?

We are talking about a well done logo that is placed below the substrate line. Not a gaudy sticker on the back glass covering the whole tank. 

People pay extra for ADA stuff merely because it says ada on it, expecting them to remove the reason they spent more is nutso.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Why bother taking it off?? Can't you just turn the sticker side against the wall?

That's what I plan on doing


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

mott said:


> Why bother taking it off?? Can't you just turn the sticker side against the wall?
> 
> That's what I plan on doing



Yeah, I was talking about leaving it and keeping it towards the front. Turning the tank around so its in the back is the same as taking it off, in case you ever want to sell it you can take a picture of it with the logo, I guess. That is what I will likely do, so I can't see it. If there was no chance I'd ever sell it if I upgrade I'd just peel it off.

OS, my original read was heavily laden with sarcasm lol, I agree with you, it's just than people have a hard time admitting it... Like the earlier poster said "why bother" as if it were too inconvenient to do. 

I don't think expecting people who talk so much about making things look natural and optimum to remove such an unnatural thing as a logo on the front of the tank, or turning the tank around before adding media and plants etc. Is crazy. 

Its like someone spending hours on An Ikebana arrangement, but won't take the Ikea sticker off of the front of vase they used. Anyone see what I'm saying?


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

justlikeapill said:


> When I get my 60-P I will remove the label.


I hope you don't end up having to resell the tank eventually. 



justlikeapill said:


> Both of those come with stickers as well, but Ive yet to see anyone leave those on.


Uhm, what? I've never seen a GLA or Mr. Aqua tank with their stickers removed.


The sticker is placed on the designated "front" of the tanks, and most people will display them that way without a second thought. I think your theories about "showing off" may be the result of projection. 
I really don't get the point of this thread. Why are you raging about ADA when you say that their products are superior? Are you just angry at everyone ELSE who buys ADA? Your whole line of "Well I buy ADA but *I* don't display the logo" is really tripping me up. 

tl;dr
Dude it's a sticker. :icon_neut


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

Then I havnt seen them and retract that statement that pretty much all of teem have eir stickers removed. I do see an awful lot of rimless tanks that aren't cube gardens that have no sticker... 

I'm not raging. I'm trying to point out how the product placement goes against the whole "theory" of making everything seem natural, optimal, etc. It just seems counterintuitive to me. 

Not so sure about the projection statement ; ) If the aquarium cost five bucks but had the same quality would you leave the label? 

The sticker is on the designated front of the aquarium, but most people remove stickers from everything else without a thought, so why leave it on an aquarium, other than to let the viewer know its an ADA tank? I removed the stickers from my tv, my laptop, threw away the stickers that came with my iPad...why leave the sticker on a tank other than to show it off ( and it should be noted that showing off the sticker is making it visible, not bragging about your ADA products. I am referring to the former.)


----------



## alan j t (Feb 13, 2008)

BakedStuffedHuman said:


> If you bought a Ferarri, would you take a screwdriver and pry off the logo?


hmmmm, probaby not...


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

I want an eheim sticker, a TPT sticker, and a hydor sticker too. Lol. Ah, scratch that, its a lie. I totally agree and think its COMPLETE bigotry and tacky looking. I use lots of fine equipment, and im proud. I would never leave Price stickers on my new Ferrari to show how cool I am for treating myself to Quality at a higher price. Never understood why people would want to "advertise" right on the front of their tank and then cry that rims get in the way of the real beauty. Good rant.


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

Well... I don't know about bigotry but I'm really glad someone understands what I'm trying to say  Why not an eheim or hydor sticker? You made a joke but it really does demonstrate the point I'm trying to make.

Dollface, I'm not angry at anyone and don't know why you would say that. Sorry of you mistook my posts as angry. I am allowed to have ADA products, and I'm allowed to say they are superior in many cases... Im also allowed to think it's silly to advertise a logo, a brand, on something that is supposed to be a "nature aquarium." Sorry if you don't see the irony in that. There is no contraindication in me owning ADA.... Not when I peel off or turn the labels to the back.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

Dollface said:


> The sticker is placed on the designated "front" of the tanks


Hmm... Are the front and back of ADA tanks any different in terms of quality seams/glass?


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

justlikeapill said:


> Then I havnt seen them and retract that statement that pretty much all of teem have eir stickers removed. I do see an awful lot of rimless tanks that aren't cube gardens that have no sticker...


Those are probably pet store tanks that have been de-rimmed. I have two rimless 5 gallons like that. 



justlikeapill said:


> I'm not raging. I'm trying to point out how the product placement goes against the whole "theory" of making everything seem natural, optimal, etc. It just seems counterintuitive to me.


I think you're buying into the engrish a little too much. Most people buy ADA for the quality and workmanship rather than it being the most 'Natural' and 'Optimal'. 



justlikeapill said:


> Not so sure about the projection statement ; ) If the aquarium cost five bucks but had the same quality would you leave the label?


Yes.



justlikeapill said:


> The sticker is on the designated front of the aquarium, but most people remove stickers from everything else without a thought, so why leave it on an aquarium, other than to let the viewer know its an ADA tank? I removed the stickers from my tv, my laptop, threw away the stickers that came with my iPad...why leave the sticker on a tank other than to show it off ( and it should be noted that showing off the sticker is making it visible, not bragging about your ADA products. I am referring to the former.)


I'm glad that you're so understated and humble that you threw away the sticker that came with your shiny new ipad, but I don't really get your point. :icon_conf If you want to take the sticker off your fancy ADA tank, thereby damaging the later resale value, the more power too you, but I don't get why it's such a big deal. I too used to think that the sticker was overhyped and I swore up and down that I would rip it off joyously if I ever got an ADA tank, then a while later I got a used 30c and by that point I had grown the hell up and just didn't care anymore. If you think that a sticker that's half the size of a postage stamp somehow ruins the aesthetic of an entire tank just by being there, okay, whatever, but I just don't see how displaying a logo without comment is somehow worse than being a braggart.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

mott said:


> Hmm... Are the front and back of ADA tanks any different in terms of quality seams/glass?


Nope :S 



chad320 said:


> COMPLETE bigotry



I do not think this word means what you think it means.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Yes, I understand the meaning of the word. My reference to it was as in "My tank is so much better than yours that im going to leave the label it the FRONT of to it prove how much more awesomesauce ive got over you."

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bigotry


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

I think you're overanalyzing. I am not referring to engrish. Is the aquarium supposed to convey a look of nature or commercialism? Well? 

If you can't see the similarities between throwing away a sticker that came with an iPad, or was on a tv or laptop, then I can't demonstrate my point any more.

I'm not quite sure what your meant when you said you grew the he'll up. Me wanting to remove a sticker from an aquarium, from ANY product, is not juvenile, and I never said it ruined the aesthetics of an entire tank. I have explained with analogies, articulated my opinion and if you still admittedly don't get my point, then we woo have to agree to disagree.

I also never mentioned how displaying a logo is worse than being a braggart. It is a sticker. To rip it off isn't an act joy as you once thought (it sounds as if you had some aorta of animosity towards ADA products since you talk about hype and joy of ripping puff a sticker....) but something as neutral as removing the seran wrap and packaging it comes in.... It is trash. Maybe you are assuming I share your past animosity toward ADA?.

If you just don't see how I think displayig a logo on the front of the tank s the total opposite of the ADA "theory" then I'm sorry. Enjoy your logo.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

chad320 said:


> Yes, I understand the meaning of the word. My reference to it was as in "My tank is so much better than yours that im going to leave the label it the FRONT of to it prove how much more awesomesauce ive got over you."
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bigotry


*
"The correct use of the term requires the elements of intolerance, irrationality, and animosity toward those of differing beliefs.

The term has evolved to refer to persons hostile to people of differing race, ethnicity, nationality, sexual orientation and religion in modern English usage."*

:icon_conf


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Dollface said:


> *"The correct use of the term requires the elements of intolerance, irrationality, and animosity toward those of differing beliefs.*
> 
> :icon_conf


Exactly. 
The point of having a rimless with fine silicone work is so there is nothing to distract the eye from the artwork.Why else would you leave the label on it then?


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

I don't think bigotry is involved at all but that's not the point.

You put the logo in front/don't remove it precisely because you want it to be seen. You want people to know it's a cube garden. There is no other reason. You are showing it off.... Which is not the same as bragging. You try very hard to replicate nature... But all the while you're just blatantly advertising a product. By "you" I mean anyone.

Unless you flip a coin to decide to show the logo or not, which I find very unlikely, then there is no other reason to display the logo. It does not enhance the aquascape. It's no different from a an Intel sticker on a laptop wrist wrest in theory. Who keeps those on?


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

chad320 said:


> Exactly.
> The point of having a rimless with fine silicone work is so there is nothing to distract the eye from the artwork.Why else would you leave the label on it then?


I.

What.

No seriously, I think the word you're looking for is Boastful.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

justlikeapill said:


> You put the logo in front/don't remove it precisely because you want it to be seen. You want people to know it's a cube garden. There is no other reason. You are showing it off.... Which is not the same as bragging. You try very hard to replicate nature... But all the while you're just blatantly advertising a product. By "you" I mean anyone.
> 
> Unless you flip a coin to decide to show the logo or not, which I find very unlikely, then there is no other reason to display the logo. It does not enhance the aquascape. It's no different from a an Intel sticker on a laptop wrist wrest in theory. Who keeps those on?


I get your point just fine, what I don't understand is _why is it such an issue?_


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

I think that you think I think it's a bigger issue than it is. It's not like it's a so reading and rampant problem within the community... It's an observation. I'm not trying to start an ant-logo cult or something.

It's not an issue.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

justlikeapill said:


> It's not an issue.


So ... why start a thread about it then? :S


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

Dollface said:


> So ... why start a thread about it then? :S


because he can? and its free? 

this is the off topic section.......


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

TeamTeal said:


> because he can? and its free?
> 
> this is the off topic section.......


Actually this is the General Planted Tank section, The Lounge is the off topic section. 

The only thing that could've been gained by posting this thread about their "observation" is a. debate or b. agreement with whatever they said, and since they didn't appear to be looking for the former... :icon_conf


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

I chose to post it here because.... It's related to planted tanks and the lounge... Isn't? If I wanted to talk about baseball or the oil disaster, I'd go to the lounge. 

We can discuss it, that's the point of the thread.... I made an observation and that observation is being discussed. You seemed to think that I thought it was a problem of catastrophic proportions though lol. That is the point.... For it to be discussed. Give it a chance and wait for more than 3 people to participate at a time other than 3 am est before deeming it pointless.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

justlikeapill said:


> I chose to post it here because.... It's related to planted tanks and the lounge... Isn't? If I wanted to talk about baseball or the oil disaster, I'd go to the lounge.
> 
> We can discuss it, that's the point of the thread.... I made an observation and that observation is being discussed. You seemed to think that I thought it was a problem of catastrophic proportions though lol. That is the point.... For it to be discussed. Give it a chance and wait for more than 3 people to participate at a time other than 3 am est before deeming it pointless.


I agree that you posted this in the correct forum, I was just pointing out that this isn't the off topic forum like TeamTeal claimed. 

This particular subject though has been discussed to death and back though, and it always devolves into an ADA vs. Everything else war. ADA fanboys are just pompous, well you're just jealous of the quality, etc etc etc. And in the end _It's just a sticker, nobody cares._


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

ADA gangsters!


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

Its just a sticker....


----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

xJaypex said:


> Its just a sticker....


I don't think it is just a sticker. It is a status symbol. I don't really think there is anything wrong with that though. Buying things for the emotion attached to it, is a big part of why we buy stuff. 

I think, that for me, there are some things I go for as a status thing. Though in other places I'm almost offended by it. I get a little blurry on the _green_ line. I'm a bit of a hippy, I'll admit, but seeing green things marketed for _your families safety_ will cause cartoon-like jets of steam to whistle out of my ears. 

It's just because I view them entirely differently. I think it is a good thought exercise. Probably more so for people younger than myself and certainly appropriate for current economical times. That being said, I don't think it is a stage that one grows past. It is a decision that one makes.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Just be happy it's just a sticker and not itched in the glass. This way everyone can make up there mind whether they want the sticker or not. So for me anyway it's a non-issue since this allows anyone to do as they wish.


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

I would leave the sticker on. If someone sees a rimless tank, they will assume that its an ada tank anyway. If you take it off and try to sell it, people buying it wont be so happy. When i look at journals on PT, i never notice the ada logo.


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

It's all just personal choice when it comes down to it. 

I've never seen the sticker as unsightly on the tanks of other people, but I'd most likely remove it on my own tank in the end.

I've never owned a Ferrari, but I've had quite few nice cars that I did indeed remove all the badges and filled the holes before repainting. All for an overall cleaner look, not to mention a whole lot easier to wash and wax.

I do agree though, "it's just a sticker".


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

I agree 100% with all of dollface's comments. I really think YOU, justlikeapill, are making this little sticker a bigger deal than it actually is. Hell, some people (including myself) wear t-shirts that have the company's logo all over the front (quicksilver, hurley, billabong, etc). It really isn't a big deal... And to be honest, I wear the shirts because of the design/logo, just like how people buy ADA tanks for the design/logo. I wouldn't buy quicksilver shorts and rip off the little logo on the bottom left side... That seems completely pointless to me.


----------



## Dan the Man (Sep 8, 2009)

> Why do people leave the logo on the tank? The only reason I can think of is to show off that they have an Ada tank...Does that little sticker that indicates the tank is ADA instead of GLA or knock-off somehow make the viewer see through the glass more clearly, or perceive the silicone less? ADA quality is great but do you need a sticker to remind you and the viewer?
> 
> It doesn't make sense to me. Why go through so much trouble to create a natural and clean, modern aquarium if you won't remove the sticker? I have spent a great deal of time hiking, fishing, walking along streams, lakes and bogs... Not once have I ever picked up a rock only to find a logo of any kind on the bottom. See what I'm saying?
> 
> ...


First of all...LOL!!! Secondly rarely does someone present themselves as such a huge target on here...so without further adieu, my first shot:



> Why do people leave the logo on the tank? The only reason I can think of is to show off that they have an Ada tank.


See this is projection...you project your hypothetical motives onto the masses of owners. I'll give you another reason they kept it on, because they don't reel like fooling with it. That's mine...or are you going to tell me my motives now? Why didn't I turn it around, because I had set everything up and until now haven't even thought of the sticker. 

Shot two:


> It doesn't make sense to me. Why go through so much trouble to create a natural and clean, modern aquarium if you won't remove the sticker? I have spent a great deal of time hiking, fishing, walking along streams, lakes and bogs... Not once have I ever picked up a rock only to find a logo of any kind on the bottom. See what I'm saying?


In all your travels through nature, have you found an aquarium sitting there in the middle of the stream, lake, pond or bog? Did you sometimes trip over a power cord to a submersible heater on your lovely jaunts through nature? No, we can't ever duplicate perfectly what God has made in our artificial environments and I think the sticker takes away basically nothing when below the substrate line compared to glass edges and rims and polen beetles etc...

Shot three:


> So tell me... What part of Iwagumi or Wabikusa or "Nature Aquarium" does this sticker contribute to, other than showing off how much money was spent? I've got an ADA Solar I. I turned the label toward the back so you can't see it.


 Here we have more of the aforementioned projection, a belief that having such logo visible on said ADA device must necessarily be a pathetic attempt at showing one's investment in understood hobby. 

Talk about the sticker not contributing to a "nature" affect...how many metal halide lamps do you see out in the woods? You think turning your lamp around will help your lamp be more "harmonizing" with nature? roud:

Shot 4:


> My laptop came with little stickers on the wrist wrest. I removed those, too.


 I say...have you heard of pride in piety? You have made war on stickers now huh? Sounds like you might really be concerned about what people think of you. I believe to the rest of us, perhaps we just don't care about fooling with these stickers on the various things we purchase through life.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't think the sticker is a big deal. 

I may be an old coot but, if I saw a system with the ADA or other logo displayed all over the place, to the point where It's obvious it's being shown off, it would send a couple of messages to me...

That the owner cares more about having the "prestige product" rather than about planted tanks.

That the owner sure spent a lot of money in am attempt to impress me.

That I'm not impressed unless what is being kept in the tank is impressive on it's own.

I am reminded of when those IZOD Lacoste alligator shirts were very popular, so some people would get alligator logos and sew them onto cheep shirts. Same sort of thing. (Others, would add a 2nd alligator to the original shirt in a "somewhat suggestive" position, but that's another story) 

Will we be seeing people putting ADA Logos to there tank to tell the world what's inside? Will we be seeing ADA logos coming with all their products, kind of like we do for many computer products today? Imagine getting stickers with the ADA logo "Substrata by ADA", "Genuine ADA Bubble counter", "ADA Pollen Glass Inside"


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Some people like the sticker, some people don't, so what, it's not like it's making the inside of the tank better or worse. What Dollface said is true, what if you tried to resell it, but took the sticker off? How would others know it was ADA? I wish my Mr. Aqua 12" cube came with a sticker though.


----------



## Chasintrades (Oct 11, 2009)

ADA Stickers are cool. I am somewhat envious I do not have one (trust me, I am not freaking out). The placement of the sticker is understated and has a bit of elegance to those how are in the know. If I bought a quality product and the "branding" was such as what ADA has done with it, I would not only display it... I would display it proudly. 

To each his/her own...


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

does anyone here realize how difficult it is to remove the ADA sticker from an aquarium? guess not.


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

Chasintrades said:


> I would not only display it... I would display it proudly.


I guess I'll just never get this part... To me it's just packaging.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

a house is packaging as well. it packages your stuff. why have a house? a fridge is packaging as well. it packages your food. why have a fridge?

you pulled up the aesthetic argument before saying that there are no labels in nature. guess what? most tanks on these forums look absolutely nothing like a wild aquatic habitat.


----------



## Quesenek (Sep 26, 2008)

If I was buying something as nice and expensive as an ADA aquarium I would sure as hell be leaving the sticker on. 
The only reason I can justify buying ADA stuff is to show off what I have.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

DaveK said:


> I am reminded of when those IZOD Lacoste alligator shirts were very popular, so some people would get alligator logos and sew them onto cheep shirts. Same sort of thing. (Others, would add a 2nd alligator to the original shirt in a "somewhat suggestive" position, but that's another story)


For all the people who claim resale value would be hurt by removing the sticker, and who believe that you can't tell an ADA tank without having a sticker explicitly proclaiming it; it would seem that fake ADA stickers have possibility for some ill-earned gains too.

I'm anti-sticker. Any purchases are stripped of normally visible stickers that resemble advertising, are easily removed, and don't contain useful information.

There is more than enough advertising in the world, and it's just getting worse. Especially annoying are the small video screens with speakers that are popping up everywhere, like gas stations and checkout lanes, that run attention-getting (read obnoxious) advertising while you're stuck there trying to complete your purchase. The motion-sensitive ones in store isles often have the volume too loud, and can startle you when you're lost in thought; for those, I use stickers for more useful purposes, by covering their sensors. 

Apparently I'm not the only one that feels this way, as evidenced by the growing existence of products and techniques to fight back against advertising. TV-B-Gone is a good example. I won't mention other illegal alternatives, but they exist.

So I do take some comfort in at least reducing the advertising level in my home. There's my rant. :tongue:


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

Watch it, Darkcobra. You might you be psychoanalyzed and accused of projecting your insecurities as I was. :icon_roll


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

fishman9809 said:


> does anyone here realize how difficult it is to remove the ADA sticker from an aquarium? guess not.


That too, man. That thing is glued on there, you'd have to take a razor blade to it at least.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

justlikeapill said:


> Watch it, Darkcobra. You might you be psychoanalyzed and accused of projecting your insecurities as I was. :icon_roll


LOL, I don't mind. I know I'm crazy! :hihi:


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

fishman9809 said:


> does anyone here realize how difficult it is to remove the ADA sticker from an aquarium? guess not.


Lol...or any sticker for that matter. 

Im going to say it again, its just a sticker. Why bother taking it off. How crazy would it sound if someone complained about people not removing the stickers off the shampoo bottles. Why not scratch the apple logo of the ipad? The apple stickers that come with the iphone suck anways.


----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

DarkCobra said:


> LOL, I don't mind. I know I'm crazy! :hihi:


lol, do you think that's air you are breathing? I don't mind being crazy either, I was raised that way. I also vaugely wonder what the long term sociological effects of all of this advertising will have on us. Especially if we already think it is a part of the natural order.

oh well DaveK's suggestively positioned Izod alligator imagery will keep me amused all day.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

Chasintrades said:


> ADA Stickers are cool. I am somewhat envious I do not have one (trust me, I am not freaking out). ...


Assuming you have a printer on your computer, why not go out and get some labels, and then use a photo editing program to create your own ADA stickers?

Then you can put them on your own equipment, and solve the envy problem at a much lower cost than actually getting ADA equipment!


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

DarkCobra said:


> ...
> There is more than enough advertising in the world, and it's just getting worse. Especially annoying are the small video screens with speakers that are popping up everywhere, like gas stations and checkout lanes, that run attention-getting (read obnoxious) advertising while you're stuck there trying to complete your purchase. The motion-sensitive ones in store isles often have the volume too loud, and can startle you when you're lost in thought; for those, I use stickers for more useful purposes, by covering their sensors.
> 
> ...


An excellent point, if slightly off topic. Why do I need to get bombarded with advertising everywhere I look or go? It's really getting bad. Even worse, people tune it out, so the value to the seller is lost. 

I'm to the point where I can't look at regular television, especially sports, any length of time due to the commercial load.


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

DarkCobra said:


> For all the people who claim resale value would be hurt by removing the sticker, and who believe that you can't tell an ADA tank without having a sticker explicitly proclaiming it; it would seem that fake ADA stickers have possibility for some ill-earned gains too.
> 
> I'm anti-sticker. Any purchases are stripped of normally visible stickers that resemble advertising, are easily removed, and don't contain useful information.
> 
> ...


I don't think the stickers are advertisements, it's just a way to show that the aquarium is made by that company, or else, there would be no other, less noticeable way to show that the tank was made by ADA.


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

Isn't that the same thing as an advertisement, though?


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

So if i throw a sticker on my plants can i sell them for more?:hihi:


----------



## Chasintrades (Oct 11, 2009)

DaveK said:


> Assuming you have a printer on your computer, why not go out and get some labels, and then use a photo editing program to create your own ADA stickers?
> 
> Then you can put them on your own equipment, and solve the envy problem at a much lower cost than actually getting ADA equipment!



I'd rather have a bit of envy than be a poser!


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

justlikeapill said:


> Isn't that the same thing as an advertisement, though?


I don't think so, I think of it like a signature, which a person puts on something they make.


connordude27 said:


> So if i throw a sticker on my plants can i sell them for more?:hihi:


Sure you could, if your plants were higher quality than other people's plants. But that's not the reason ADA charges more, I believe it has something to do with the quality of glass and silicon.


----------



## connordude27 (Jun 14, 2008)

Yes but you can go to germany or hong kong and get HIGHER quality tanks for cheaper than ADA (around here i can get some really nice rimless glass tanks for $30 locally in seattle) So having the brand name on the product can affect the price


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

I can't get any rimless tanks locally and I don't live in Germany or Hong Kong, I'm aware of some other companies that make them, even with Starphire glass, but they do not have the same standards and consistency of ADA. I'm aware that brand name can have an effect on price, but I do not think the brand name plays much of a role in ADA's case.


----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

VincentK said:


> I can't get any rimless tanks locally and I don't live in Germany or Hong Kong, I'm aware of some other companies that make them, even with Starphire glass, but they do not have the same standards and consistency of ADA. I'm aware that brand name can have an effect on price, but I do not think the brand name plays much of a role in ADA's case.


ADA is a really important brand name for planted tankers. I don't think there are many people on this forum that could say that their tanks were not influenced by Amano and ADA. Glass diffusers, CO2 arguably, lily pipes (not only the flow but the use of glass), and increased flow rates could all be attributed to Amano

In a lot of ways, Amano and ADA created the market. I would go as far as to say the concept of the _Nature Aquarium_ is a product of him and his company. It can be very difficult to seperate a product from its brand.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

It's totally okay to remove the sticker. You bought it, you own it, go all out man. Personally, I would recommend not removing it and simply turning the tank around since removing the sticker could potentially cause warranty issues if there was ever a problem (of course, it's a pretty safe bet to assume there won't be a problem). Actual removal of the sticker does tend to affect resale value, as has been mentioned. So, by and large it's good practice to just turn the tank around if you don't like it in the front.

As far as the sticker being a potential contradiction - while the style that ADA pushes for is Nature Aquarium, the actual design behind the products is more of a post-industrial or minimalist style. The sticker doesn't really take anything away from the aquascape (it really can't be compared to rims, especially on anything even remotely big. A sticker on a 120-P, 90-P or 180-P for example is almost completely non-existent to the point where you don't even see the sticker unless you already know where it is.), once you add soil and water, on any size tank the sticker is pretty much unnoticeable.

But really...at the end of the day, it might be just that it's not easy to get that sticker off. Believe me, I've tried.

Turn it around, take it off, leave it on, keep it on the front. It's all good. Do with it what you will. It's your property. But just because everyone else doesn't do what you do doesn't make them any more wrong or right, or flawed philosophically in their design.


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

Thanks for a well thought out and civil discussion, frank! 

I have actually never thought of warranty issues. That's an excellent point.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Guess I miss the point of the rage. In my view most people owning an I- pad do it for status. What's the big deal? Lots bigger things to rag on about. Just go ahead and post all the pretty toys you have and be done with it. LOL


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

I forgot to mention: there's no perceivable difference between the front and the back of the tank. So turning it around doesn't affect any aesthetics. Unless you have a Mist Type R tank. Then you might have problems if you turn it around.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Francis Xavier said:


> Turn it around, take it off, leave it on, keep it on the front. It's all good. Do with it what you will. It's your property. *But just because everyone else doesn't do what you do doesn't make them any more wrong or right, or flawed philosophically in their design*.


Exactly.


----------



## fooledyas (Feb 22, 2010)

I do not have an ada tank. but after reading this thread I went to check out the web site. If the label in question is of the size and appearance that shows in the pictures I can't belive people feel so strongly about it. As for me I like logos I have a collection of old coke bottles which I think look really good on display and I have no desire to display old logoless bottles so it must be the logos that make them special. As for people showing off the fact that the have an expensive tank whats wrong with that. I can only speak for myself but I work hard to be able to buy nice things and I'm proud of what i have. When people post pictures of a tank or plant they worked hard to grow are they not just showing off their proud accomplishments. as for the logo taking away from the natural look whats so natural about a box of water on life support. But thats just my take on It, bottom line is whats the big deal its just a little logo


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

I like the ADA brand so much, I got a tattoo of the logo on my bicep. It says "I'm tough" and "I'm stylish" at the same time.


----------



## fooledyas (Feb 22, 2010)

Are they really worth the extra money I've never seen one up close. they didn't seem like they cost all that much. I'm looking for a small tank for shrimp,


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

fooledyas said:


> Are they really worth the extra money I've never seen one up close. they didn't seem like they cost all that much. I'm looking for a small tank for shrimp,


Here is a thread with some close up photographs of an ADA aquarium.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/111897-ada-30-c-vs-mr-aqua.html


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

macclellan said:


> I like the ADA brand so much, I got a tattoo of the logo on my bicep. It says "I'm tough" and "I'm stylish" at the same time.


please tell us you're joking...


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

macclellan said:


> I like the ADA brand so much, I got a tattoo of the logo on my bicep. It says "I'm tough" and "I'm stylish" at the same time.


Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## fooledyas (Feb 22, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> Here is a thread with some close up photographs of an ADA aquarium.
> 
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/111897-ada-30-c-vs-mr-aqua.html


 
Wow I know what I'm buying Thanks

and I'm leaving the sticker on


----------



## GoodnNuff (Aug 7, 2010)

I carefully and slowly lifted the sticker off my ADA tank, and now have it securely stored in my safe deposit box.

Just in case...


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

This thread is amusing. So much hostility from the pro sticker camp!

Unfortunately, this thread cannot be unseen. I was oblivious to the ADA sticker before I saw this thread. Now every time I see an ADA tank with a sticker it is like I am beeing blinded by high beams. I cannot look anywhere else but the sticker!!!


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

tharsis said:


> This thread is amusing. So much hostility from the pro sticker camp!
> 
> Unfortunately, this thread cannot be unseen. I was oblivious to the ADA sticker before I saw this thread. Now every time I see an ADA tank with a sticker it is like I am beeing blinded by high beams. I cannot look anywhere else but the sticker!!!



Yeah... You'd think I said PC's were better than macs lol. Actually someone should make an ADA rimless VS Rimmed tank parody of the Mac vs. Pc commercials. That would be awesome.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

do you still have all of the emblems on your car? 
very few people debadge their car although some do when they do custom work and paint jobs.
now you might do that to a dodge or a ford but i've never seen anyone rip off the emblem off of their mercedes, bently, lamborghini, bmw, etc.


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

I for one was actually disappointed that it turned out to be a "sticker" I always had thought the tanks had the ADA logo etched in.


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

I wear my hood ornaments around my neck like Da Beastie Boys!


----------



## macclellan (Dec 22, 2006)

timwag2001 said:


> now you might do that to a dodge or a ford but i've never seen anyone rip off the emblem off of their mercedes, bently, lamborghini, bmw, etc.


I would think that this proves the OP's point - that it is about name recognition (look I've got a benz, look I've got an ADA) more than aesthetics. 

That said, cars are different than aquariums, insofar as cars aren't five panes of glass. Each model of car is distinctive and embodies significant design and engineering. A tank is a tank; some are better built than others, but the analogy with cars is really tired, and well, disanalogous.

And, no, of course I don't have an ADA tattoo, sillies, and shame on you for even entertaining the thought that I did.


----------



## nikonD70s (Apr 6, 2008)

its amazing how this thread makes it this far lol.


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

nikonD70s said:


> its amazing how this thread makes it this far lol.


How does this contribute to anything at all?


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

justlikeapill said:


> How does this contribute to anything at all?


because hes got a nikon d70 LOL :tongue:


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

Do you think he has a tattoo, also?


----------



## TeamTeal (Mar 31, 2010)

i kid, i kid lol
this is a fun topic


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

fooledyas said:


> Wow I know what I'm buying Thanks
> 
> and I'm leaving the sticker on


Let me know if you have any questions about any ADA products. I would be more than happy to help.

Anyway back on topic: rabble rabble and such


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

ooh, I have to throw my two cents in. 
Anyone who says that removing the sticker would harm resell value, probably hasn't done a quality comparison with other competing tanks. At least for Mr. Aqua vs. ADA..I can say it would be obvious it wasn't and ADA tank if you got scammed with one. 

On that note, Who cares? I leave those little stickers on mostly because you can't even really see them with dark substrate(which is what I typically use). That, and I am lazy 
Do you remove the logos off of your TVs, Computers, coffee makers, t-shirts?Sometimes I do that :biggrin:
When you were looking at rimless tanks for the first time, and you saw a really well made tank.. you probably saw the little sticker in the corner, which led you to aqua forrest, or ADG, or a forum.. and then you probably bought one. At least, that's how it happened for me


----------



## wearsbunnyslippers (Dec 6, 2007)

@justlikeapill - you never answered the ferrari question...

would you pull the logo off a porsche?

what car do you drive, have you pulled all the badges off?

do you only buy no name brand clothing? otherwise do you remove or cover up the logos? same with shoes, own a pair of nikes or reeboks? are they logoless? why did you buy them in the first place, because of the quality of the brand that the logo represents...

i would love to see your house, appliances with logo's removed, duct tape covering the ones that cant be removed? no branding anywhere... is it really like this?

i also have a laptop that i pulled all the stoopid intel inside, designed for windows logos off, but i left the manufacturers logo on, why? because i bought that brand for a reason.

ADA is not currently available in South Africa, so if i had an ada tank, i would display the logo proudly. not because of the money i have spent on it, but because i would have gone through a hell of a lot of effort to get one. all my other tanks have the original sticker on too, even the ones that cost me less than $8, i have nothing to hide, and the tiny little stickers are hardly noticeable anyway.

its your tank, remove the logo if it is bothering you, but not many people are going to complain when they see the ada logo, or say wow, what a cool scape, but that logo is detracting so much or so distracting... go check the adg comments, see if anyone mentions the logos...


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

The very fact that it's a sticker and not etched in says alot to me. One, the sticker is easily removed, so is a possible that ADA simply put the sticker on there to assure that the buyer was receiving an ADA produced tank. Two, there is also the possiblity ADA used a sticker so it can be removed and not interfere with the creative produced. 

That being said, advertisers spend millions upon millions of dollars to have their brand associated in one's mind with a certain look, feeling, etc. ADA is no exception so it doesn't surprise me that some want the sticker on there.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

timwag2001 said:


> do you still have all of the emblems on your car?
> very few people debadge their car although some do when they do custom work and paint jobs.
> now you might do that to a dodge or a ford but i've never seen anyone rip off the emblem off of their mercedes, bently, lamborghini, bmw, etc.


 i see it on bmw's all the time. they are all kitted out and painted up but i still see it on bmw's all the time.


----------



## TLE041 (Jan 16, 2010)

Kudos to the OP for having the courage to speak his opinion. This forum's love affair with ADA is beyond obsessive.

As for the sticker, I agree completely with the OP. Let's be honest here, if you're leaving it out at the front, you're doing it to show off the brand. Like people have said already, turn it around if you want to preserve its resale value.


----------



## GoodnNuff (Aug 7, 2010)

My brand new Fluval Chi has a brand sticker front and center.
I've chosen to leave it there - it says I'm cool, cutting edge, experimental and fiscally conservative. Just like I wanna project.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

jreich said:


> i see it on bmw's all the time. they are all kitted out and painted up but i still see it on bmw's all the time.


 
that's just because someone ripped it off lol. i'm a car fanatic and i go to shows all the time, and very, very, very rarely have i seen a high end car, even custom ones, with the emblem removed.


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

TLE041 said:


> Kudos to the OP for having the courage to speak his opinion. This forum's love affair with ADA is beyond obsessive.
> 
> As for the sticker, I agree completely with the OP. Let's be honest here, if you're leaving it out at the front, you're doing it to show off the brand. Like people have said already, turn it around if you want to preserve its resale value.


Why exactly should we do it, just because it bothers you folks? Again, why do you care so much? Even if it is because a person wants to show it off, isn't that their prerogative?

This is a stupid piece of transparent adhesive vinly we are talking about here. I am sure that most people just don't bother with it because they don't want to deal with the goop it will leave behind, or they are just lazy like me.

By the way.. Check out my new ADA cube. Isn't it just filled with awesome?


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

macclellan said:


> I would think that this proves the OP's point - that it is about name recognition (look I've got a benz, look I've got an ADA) more than aesthetics.
> 
> That said, cars are different than aquariums, insofar as cars aren't five panes of glass. Each model of car is distinctive and embodies significant design and engineering. A tank is a tank; some are better built than others, but the analogy with cars is really tired, and well, disanalogous.
> 
> And, no, of course I don't have an ADA tattoo, sillies, and shame on you for even entertaining the thought that I did.


 
i wasnt using the "car analogy" to really drive my point, or tire you in any way. i was more or less saying that the ada is more of the cadillac of the aquarium world.

you might see your car as a distinctive design or model of engineering. i see a blank canvas as to where the only thing permenant is the frame. everything else can be modified to reach what i desire. and none of my vehicles have stayed to factory specs, ever.

i have to honestly say that i like their emblem in the bottom right hand corner, its simple and isnt to much that it draws your attention away from anything. i think that it looks kinda good down there. i really dont care either way if its on the tank or not though. after i set up the tank i probably wouldnt ever see it again, just like i dont see the dell logo on the computer or any other logo on just about everything that i buy. i just dont pay attention to things like that


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

i have to be honest. from this thread i learned that the logo was just a sticker and i'm a little disappointed too.

for the money that they charge for a tank, i wouldnt expect a sticker. sounds cheap to me. if it were my company i would definately have it etched into the glass. (untill i read this thread, then maybe i would switch to a sticker)


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

onefang said:


> By the way.. Check out my new ADA cube. Isn't just filled with awesome?
> *pic*



lol I like the Mac next to it :icon_wink


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

tharsis said:


> lol I like the Mac next to it :icon_wink


Product placement roud:


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

Maybe Mac should come out with a tank as well...

Call it the iPod...too bad they already wasted that name on the stupid mp3 player


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

do you have the licensing rights to use their logo? looks like infringement to me, lol


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

timwag2001 said:


> do you have the licensing rights to use their logo? looks like infringement to me, lol


Sorry.. I will destroy it at once(since it's just written on a piece of transparent adhesive plastic).:biggrin:


----------



## tharsis (Oct 9, 2009)

It is too late, I have already reported you. The ADA gangsters have been dispatched...don't look behind you.


----------



## The Plantman (May 5, 2010)

justlikeapill said:


> Yeah, I was talking about leaving it and keeping it towards the front. Turning the tank around so its in the back is the same as taking it off, in case you ever want to sell it you can take a picture of it with the logo, I guess. That is what I will likely do, so I can't see it. If there was no chance I'd ever sell it if I upgrade I'd just peel it off.


 
If I owned an ADA tank I would definitely display the sticker. If Eheim had a sticker I would display that on my tank as well. I want others to purchase products that I think are the best in the industry! I want people that view my tank/tanks to know part of the reason my aquariums look so good is because this or that company went out of there way to create and sell these awesome products and “I” am proud to own there products and display there sticker.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

timwag2001 said:


> that's just because someone ripped it off lol. i'm a car fanatic and i go to shows all the time, and very, very, very rarely have i seen a high end car, even custom ones, with the emblem removed.


theres one on my block, not ripped off badges because the wholes are filled in and re-sprayed... brand new beamer...


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

yeah it happens. not very often though. i would probably debadge it, but then again i would probably have a custom hood and lambo doors.


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

I'd say, quit complaining about what others are doing and just enjoy the hobby. There are so many better things to worry about. 
For instance,

The water params of your tank.
CO2 tank pressure checks.
Which expensive equipment to buy next.
Asking questions about using a canister filter as a inline diffuser, which have been asked a trillion times before.
or even..
Healthcare benefits of Walmart Employees.
Mel Gibson's awesome taped rants.
Gazzillons of gallons of oil dumping into the ocean.
Global warming.
Acid Rain.
The hole in the ozone.
Trees, drum circles, the asian bark beetle.
Take your pick. 

By the way.. when did this become a discussion about pimped out BMW's and arguing about an emblem removal? I am so confused.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

comparing all-glass aquariums and ada to a kia and a bmw.

lol


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

wearsbunnyslippers said:


> @justlikeapill - you never answered the ferrari question...
> 
> would you pull the logo off a porsche?
> 
> ...



This is not a ferrari. This is not a Porsche, The ADA logo is not welded onto metal. You can not remove the logo on a car or a laptop because those are not plastic stickers, they are PART of the product and are NOT removeable. 

Its not about whether or not the logo is all that distracting. If you still don't get the point of what I am saying, maybe you didn't pay enough attention to my points. Sorry that you still can't comprehend.

Asking whether or not id remove a logo that is WELDED on is pretty ... Ridiculous. 

Now, if Ferarris came with plastic peel-off stickers on the windshield or window, i would remove it,


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

That's where you're wrong. You CAN remove the logos off both laptops and cars. You just don't want to go through all the trouble. It's the same reason no one removes rimless aquarium stickers.


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

My logo on my laptop is embedded into the lid... You can't remove it without destroying the lid, and then you'd have to fill it in with molten plastic or something. 

Removing a logo from a laptop or car involves equipment, welding, liquid plastic to fill in what's left, etc. You cant possible compare that to removing a plastic sticker. I can't imagine what sort of mental gymnastics it takes to think these two scenarios are somehow remotely similar.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

ok. i'm not doing mental gymnastics or any other kind of flips or cartwheels etc.

i find it to be very easy to remove the badges from cars, so to me it isnt ridiculous

i'm sorry if i irritated you by bringing the car thing into your thread. like i said i was comparing it from a kia to a bently. or maybe a tape player to an ipod. or a nokia to a iphone. 

or i could simplify it to, do you peel the label off of your dishsoap? is that a closer analogy. its just a sticker.

i'm sorry that i cant comprehend your point


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

Yes^ you just need to work on your mental gymnastics justlikeapill. They're not very good.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

TLE041 said:


> Kudos to the OP for having the courage to speak his opinion. This forum's love affair with ADA is beyond obsessive.
> 
> As for the sticker, I agree completely with the OP. Let's be honest here, if you're leaving it out at the front, you're doing it to show off the brand. Like people have said already, turn it around if you want to preserve its resale value.


We've established it is mostly to show it off... But so what? What is the problem with showing off something you are proud of? It isn't as if we are talking about a diamond encrusted logo with platinum trim. 

It is a tastefully done, subtle logo in the corner. Not in the sight line. 

I suspect that a majority of the people against having the sticker do not own an ADA tank. Either due to economics or impracticality, but they still do not own one. I don't own one, but fully appreciate brand loyalty. 

Again, the OP makes it out to be some huge logo that is smack in the middle of the viewing pain... but it isn't....


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

justlikeapill said:


> This is not a ferrari. This is not a Porsche, The ADA logo is not welded onto metal. You can not remove the logo on a car or a laptop because those are not plastic stickers, they are PART of the product and are NOT removeable.
> 
> Its not about whether or not the logo is all that distracting. If you still don't get the point of what I am saying, maybe you didn't pay enough attention to my points. Sorry that you still can't comprehend.
> 
> ...



If you can afford a ferrari you can afford a thousand bucks to have the body work done to remove it.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Removing a sticker because you want a completely transparent natural look makes sense to me. As I said before that's the beauty of it, that it is just a sticker. Going through lengths to remove for example the Dell Logo from a laptop just to me screams 'Corporate Anger'. 

Either way if you want the sticker off or if you want to proudly display the logo I don't see anything wrong with that. Brand loyalty is a funny thing. A long time ago I was doing research on the 'Intel Inside Campaign'. Most consumers didn't even know what this was because they were buying a computer not just the microprocessor. But relentless advertising caused people to ask the retailer is 'Intel Inside' and of course when it was it was very reassuring that an Intel processor was inside the box and of course it came with a sticker.


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

I spent my birthday money and all the money I earn from summer work to buy my 60p. I think I have the right to leave a sticker on a tank without getting crap from the OP. Good job for having the courage to post a thread about it. But honestly...it's a sticker. Stop arguing about it. Sounds like something an annoying 3 year old would have a tantrum about.


----------



## DarkCobra (Jun 22, 2004)

Rants are, by their nature, stated in humorous fashion or exaggerated; and not to be taken entirely seriously.

Y'all try to remember that now, and lighten up.


----------



## deleted_user_7 (Jul 7, 2003)

Giving you crap? Lmao Im sorry if you think I'm a big bully or something ;p

I don't care if you spent birthday money on an aquarium. I don't care how you toiled away in the sun cutting the neighbors grass to earn to afford a 60-p. Good for you. This thread was hever intended isn't about whether or not you take the sticker off. I don't care what you do. The next time you see your a sticker, I hope you think of birthdays and summer jobs.

The point of this entire tread is NOT me not liking stickers. The entire point is the hypocrisy of leaving a logo on something called a nature aquarium. Do you not see the irony and hypocrisy behind that? 

If you guys still don't get it, then you won't ever get it. Its not about the sticker.

And as far as owning a ferarri and thus, by default, being able to afford to have a mechanic/body shop take off the logo and fill it in with paint....

I'm not even going to say anything about that. That's so off base, it's on china. I can't believe you're seriously comparing that to peeling off a sticker the size of a stamp.


----------



## deleted_user_6 (Jun 19, 2010)

you all need to take a justlikeachillpill


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

I think this conversation has gone on long enough. The nasty tone it is taking tells me so.


----------

